# Please delete my account.



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

Farewell!

-DN


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Farewell!
> 
> -DN


Good luck with all that then!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't smile at at any cooing dinosaurs!


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Who was that masked man?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Meh....... :yawn:


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

rgray said:


> Meh....... :yawn:


?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

This thread will be archived along with all of the other public requests to delete an account. Perhaps it will be revived by spammers from time to time, to remind others that you can request a check out any time you want, but your posts will never leave... unless you invest the time to painfully delete them one by one.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

sorta like a sandbox, when a kid says I'm leaving, then all the other kids start jeering, tossing little digs and laughing.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

mrjimmy said:


> ?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

rgray said:


>


I wondered why you posted what you did.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

mrjimmy said:


> I wondered why you posted what you did.


I kinda resented the "F*ck you guys, I'm taking my ball and going home." tone of the OP. No explanation, no nothing! Reminds me of Cartman on South Park.

I was indicating that if the OP didn't care, neither did I.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I always wonder why people publicly make this request. The mods will ignore it as thoroughly when requested in a thread as they will if you private message them.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Was it something I said? 

Dennis?

I though we had a thing here. How can you just walk away like that?

Can't we talk about this?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

He's already said "farewell" Sonal. How much more final does it need to be?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I just don't understand. It was all so sudden... no explanation, not even a note.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> I just don't understand. It was all so sudden... no explanation, not even a note.


That WAS the note!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Not a real note. All it says is 'farewell'.

After all these years, he has nothing more to say than that?

I need closure.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Sonal said:


> Not a real note. All it says is 'farewell'.
> 
> After all these years, he has nothing more to say than that?
> 
> I need closure.


Someone's need for closure is someone else's stalker.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Someone's need for closure is someone else's stalker.


Exactly.

Sonal, you received closure--in the form of a door slamming in your face.

You want to force that door back open again a crack so you can retrieve the entrails of what you once had and extend the pain.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

It's just that his departure was so sudden. So unexpected. 

It's left such a gaping hole in my life. How do I go on from here?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Sonal said:


> It's just that his departure was so sudden. So unexpected.
> 
> It's left such a gaping hole in my life. How do I go on from here?


Get a goldfish.......


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm sad to see Denis leave. He was a technical savvy user with a lot of experience with mac products and high end equipment. Exactly the type of user this board should be desperate to hold on to.

The forum will be a poorer place in his absence.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> It's just that his departure was so sudden. So unexpected.
> 
> It's left such a gaping hole in my life. How do I go on from here?


In the words of William Wordsworth

"What though the radiance which was once so bright
Be now for ever taken from my sight,
Though nothing can bring back the hour
Of splendour in the grass, of glory in the flower;

We will grieve not, rather find
Strength in what remains behind;
In the primal sympathy
Which having been must ever be."


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Macfury said:


> ...unless you invest the time to painfully delete them one by one.


Which it appears that (s)he did. Now that's commitment.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

oh boy, this will not end well.. 
remember the narrow path to salvation and the wide path to hell is always facing us..


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Macfury said:


> ... unless you invest the time to painfully delete them one by one.


You have your work cut-out for you. beejacon


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

crawford said:


> Which it appears that (s)he did. Now that's commitment.


Indeed! He's only left us with a single one to remember him by--the first in this thread.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Well we're left to reruns if Nedry's posts are syndicated.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank goodness Google still offers echoes of his sage words:

Let me google that for you


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Indeed! He's only left us with a single one to remember him by--the first in this thread.


It's like he's trying to erase everything we had!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

are you sure you're ready for the goldfish? I mean sometimes rebounds can be disastrous.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> It's like he's trying to erase everything we had!


It's not "like" he's trying to erase everything. He's done it! It is a fait accompli.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Macfury said:


> This thread will be archived along with all of the other public requests to delete an account. Perhaps it will be revived by spammers from time to time, to remind others that you can request a check out any time you want, but your posts will never leave... unless you invest the time to painfully delete them one by one.


That's very Hotel California-ish!




sonal said:


> Was it something I said?
> 
> Dennis?
> 
> ...


 
:lmao: Practicing your clingy, over-obsessive girlfriend character are we.




sonal said:


> It's like he's trying to erase everything we had!


You gotta put some more exclamation marks after that and put more emotion into it.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

iMouse said:


> Who was that masked man?


That reminds me, The Lone Ranger movie is coming out soon. Johny Depp makes a hilarious Tonto!


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Kosh said:


> That reminds me, The Lone Ranger movie is coming out soon. Johny Depp makes a hilarious Tonto!


once again hollywood is stealing jobs from minorities.. when will this end?
LOL


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> It's like he's trying to erase everything we had!


I think that your marriage to someone else sent him a message.:-(


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> I think that your marriage to someone else sent him a message.:-(


It was a signal to Dennis that she was capable of commitment.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I always wonder why people publicly make this request. The mods will ignore it as thoroughly when requested in a thread as they will if you private message them.





Macfury said:


> It's not "like" he's trying to erase everything. He's done it! It is a fait accompli.


It seems he or the mods have gone to the trouble of erasing him, note that the indication is that all his posts have been deleted and it continues all the way through all his his posts.

He is clearly done with ehMac... at least as Denis Nedry... we all know that there are certain members who resurrect themselves under different personas when the inclination strikes.

It could be a political statement or it could just be grandstanding... wanting us all to notice his leaving the Forum... a public cyber suicide.

If it was the latter it seems his objective has been met.


----------



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

I had not intended to bring out the dirty laundry. I thought I could slip away quietly into the night, carefully avoiding the creaky stairs and going out the back door instead. Since my original post appears to have instigated the mental breakdown of several other forum members, you shall have your wish granted and an explanation delivered below.

I did not intend to "slam the door" on anyone other then the site itself.

When I originally joined ehMac, it was a friendly place. I would liken the experience to a group of friends sitting at a very large lunch table exchanging friendly conversation, which was a lovely change in contrast to the attitude and tone of many other Macintosh related forums. This continued for quite some time, and ehMac was always a pleasurable place to visit.

Then we lost our mayor.

I didn't personally know ehMax, but in a way we all knew him. He was our benevolent dictator, our leader, and he did his best to keep the ship from running aground.

When he left, I questioned the future of this forum. I didn't (and still don't) know who the new leaders are, or who they worked for, or what their agenda appeared to be. My experience over the years has taught me that the sale of a forum is almost never a good thing. While the seller (and original owner) may have had good intentions on giving it away, the buyers are almost always motivated by money.

So I've noticed that the amount of advertisements (and the size of those adverts) has slowly increased ever since the sale. That's fine, I'm fine with that. I've always wanted to support ehMax and ehMac, this site is on a permanent whitelist in my adblocker precisely because I did not wish to take away from the revenue that supposedly helped to keep the forum afloat.

Advertise around, above, below my posts. It doesn't bother me.

A few days ago, however, I noticed something far, far more nefarious. Maybe it's been there all along, or maybe it was just a short test by the new forum owners. All I know is that I started to see hyperlinks showing up inside the posts themselves.

"That's odd, why is he hyperlinking that word?" I thought to myself, and blindly clicked on one of the hyperlinks. I was immediately redirected to an advertisement.

Now, like I said, I'm fine with advertising above, below, to the sides- wherever- of my post. But not in my post. Not inside my words.

I probably agreed to some EULA or TOS when I signed up that any posted information to this website is property of ehMac, but I really don't care. ehMac may or may not have the rights to "use my words" for whatever they want, but I certainly have the right to attempt to delete every single one of my posts and request a deletion of my account.

I'm here to contribute to the forum, and the community it fostered.

I am not here to have my words serve as an advertising medium for someone else. I realize that this is precisely what the forum adverts already do, that Google links back to ehMac when people search for stuff and then ehMac blasts that user with advertisements. However there is something deeply personal about the hyperlinking-inside-a-post that rubbed me the wrong way. You can put billboards around me, above me, below me and I don't mind. Try to put one on me though, and suddenly I'm inclined to resent you for doing that.

And because of that, I wish to depart.

I am saddened by the recent decisions of the forum owners, but not surprised at the same time. I am not leaving because of any of you, you have all been my friends for many years now. I've been proud to refer fellow Macintosh users to this forum and mention this place as a place of friendship and a suitable medium for exchanging knowledge and common conversation.

I wish you all the best. My request may go unheard by the mods after this message, but I don't care. I've done my best to erase my history here (as to not serve as an advertising platform for in-post hyperlinks). I will not be signing into this account again.

Farewell, my friends. I will miss all of you.

-DN


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

So DN why not take the time to state this at the outset, i.e. in your first post?

Perhaps you felt if you did it would just be so much noise and by doing it this way it would be more noticeable?

If you did I think you were correct.

Sometimes grandstanding/a political statement is necessary to wake people up, but it is risky business, but then again seeing as this place is on the not so slow decline what is the risk?

A "Hail Marry" attempt on your part to improve things perhaps?

Just some rambling thoughts...

At any rate DN, I thank you for your presence here and I wish you peace, health, happiness and prosperity.

Uhh, oh, and just to add... privacy .


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Dennis Nedry said:


> Farewell, my friends. I will miss all of you.
> 
> -DN


Friends? After everything we shared, that's all you have to say? Friends? 

You bastard!

I'm never speaking to you again!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> Friends? After everything we shared, that's all you have to say? Friends?
> 
> You bastard!
> 
> I'm never speaking to you again!


Oh Sonal... let him go. He likes you, but just not in "that way".


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dennis Nedry said:


> I had not intended to bring out the dirty laundry. I thought I could slip away quietly into the night, carefully avoiding the creaky stairs and going out the back door instead. Since my original post appears to have instigated the mental breakdown of several other forum members, you shall have your wish granted and an explanation delivered below.
> 
> I did not intend to "slam the door" on anyone other then the site itself.
> 
> ...




I wish you had made this point in your OP because I would definitely been much less cavalier about it. I have not yet noticed the link behaviour you describe, perhaps because I have a 'lifetime' membership mug. But I entirely agree with you. I reserve th right entirely to myself to put hyperlinks in my words, which I sometimes do to illustrate or make a point or for emphasis. If I were to notice this being done to my words I would be outta here too. So long. Know that at times your words have helped me.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

screature said:


> Oh Sonal... let him go. He likes you, but just not in "that way".


OMG, now I do believe she is serious.

This is not good, for anyone.

And if this is happening inside posts, I agree with his actions.

That's not advertising, that's akin to usury.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I haven't seen it yet, but if I do, I'd be a little less interested here too.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMouse said:


> OMG, now I do believe she is serious.
> 
> This is not good, for anyone.
> 
> ...


Not really...

usury |ˈyoō zh (ə)rē|
noun
the illegal action or practice of lending money at unreasonably high rates of interest.
• archaic interest at such rates.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you teach, but i was inferring that it just just as wrong as usury.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Dennis Nedry said:


> *A few days ago, however, I noticed something far, far more nefarious. Maybe it's been there all along, or maybe it was just a short test by the new forum owners. All I know is that I started to see hyperlinks showing up inside the posts themselves.
> 
> "That's odd, why is he hyperlinking that word?" I thought to myself, and blindly clicked on one of the hyperlinks. I was immediately redirected to an advertisement.
> 
> ...


Bold is mine

This happened to me in a post some time ago now. I can't find the post presently.

The word HyperLinked took you to (an ebayadd) a ebay ad. tptptptp It seemed pretty cheesy for someone make it look like I was trying to trick them to look at an ad and for people to think it was me.

When I was logged in I did not see the HyperLink. When I was logged out I saw it. I changed the spelling of the word and logged out the HyperLink disappeared. Logged in correctly spell the word again and logout the word re-appeared as a HyperLink.

I Logged in and the HyperLink disappeared. I change the word again to make the HyperLink go away. Logged out the HyperLink disappeared for good.

It was late at night I went to bed and for about it until now.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iMouse said:


> Thank you teach, but i was inferring that it just just as wrong as usury.


But it's not. No money or interest rate is involved. So they are not equivalent or similar in the least.

Sorry but words do have meanings despite your protestations and attempt at an overly extended simile.

They are not remotely similar.

Just the usual hyperbole from you...


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

BigDL said:


> Bold is mine
> 
> This happened to me in a post some time ago now. I can't find the post presently.
> 
> ...


If it's disappearing and reappearing depending on how you spelled the word, it's probably some script that adds the link whenever certain words show up in posts. 

I'm a lifetime member, so I hadn't seen the site with the ads in some time. I just tried it in FF, logged out and with Adblock disabled. Oh my. Ads everywhere - including a Home Depot ad in the MIDDLE of a thread (as if it's posted by a user called ehmac.ca.) NOT a pleasant experience.

I dunno. I understand the need to pay for the site hosting etc., and I know that John was spending a great deal of time on the forum when he owned it, but I never had the feeling he was trying to milk it financially for all it was worth. I think I'd find it pretty off-putting (unless I had AdBlock turned on) if I was a prospective new member. I am an administrator at Techsurvivors (Powered by Invision Power Board) - another Mac forum - and we're entirely volunteer-run and supported, with no ads. We don't have the number of active members there are here, but if anyone wants to find a very friendly Mac forum (no political discussions allowed - simply because they can lead to a whole lot of bad feeling ) come on over. Please note - I'm not trying to "steal" anyone - many of us participate in more than one forum. 

Anyway, sorry to see you go, Dennis.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Alright enough fighting about definitions of words. What's this about hyperlinks, this, is disturbing.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

groovetube said:


> Alright enough fighting about definitions of words. What's this about hyperlinks, this, is disturbing.


It was fairly common a while ago, but I think it's fallen by the wayside recently. Basically, the ad script just picks a targeted word, say iPad, and turns it into a monetized link to a third party store.

Essentially, it turns every post into a spam post.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I think Sonal needs a group hug . . . or an intervention.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> I think Sonal needs a group hug . . . or an intervention.


She is a fine person, so I say a group hug would be in order.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

BigDL said:


> Bold is mine
> 
> This happened to me in a post some time ago now. I can't find the post presently.
> 
> ...





Paddy said:


> If it's disappearing and reappearing depending on how you spelled the word, it's probably some script that adds the link whenever certain words show up in posts.
> 
> I'm a lifetime member, so I hadn't seen the site with the ads in some time. I just tried it in FF, logged out and with Adblock disabled. Oh my. Ads everywhere - including a Home Depot ad in the MIDDLE of a thread (as if it's posted by a user called ehmac.ca.) NOT a pleasant experience.
> 
> ...


It just gets curiousier and curiousier here.

When I looked at this thread on iPod Touch ( not logged in) I saw a HyperLink on the word "ebay" in Paddy's quote of my post. On my lap top I edited my post to say (an ebayadd) to see what would happen. 

On my iPod Touch (not logged in) I went to see how the link would look and low and behold I could not go to the page to see my post. It was on "Page 5" of this thread and when I clicked on "page 5" I was taken to page 2 every time. If I tried to forward one page at a time and I would go from page "4" to page "6" never to page "5."

On my lap top (logged out) I could get to page "5" and the ebay HyperLink has disappeared.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

I checked post #55 on my (not logged in iP T) and the original "a ebay ad" is normal but the (an ebayadd) is HyperLinked. When I try to get to Page "5" on my not logged in "iPT" I am still sent to Page "2" post 11.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I just had a look at this page in FF, not logged in, and yes - it's littered with hyperlinks in posts.

John's post with "iPad" links to eBay's 3rd generation iPad listings. In BigDL's postings - even with "ebayadd" all run together, it links to eBay.com and iPod Touch links to Amazon.com.

If you mouse over some of the links it shows "Link added by VigLink"

Some info on them:

How it Works

Why Is Google Ventures Investing In VigLink? - Forbes

*AHA - you can opt out of Vig-link!* 
Opt Out of VigLink

BTW - no problem going to page 5.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Google is investing in them?

Well there's the problem right there. 

Imagine Mac users who despise google more than even Microsoft being pestered with ad links on a Mac forum!

How shortsighted is that!


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Yup.

And of course, even if YOU opt out of VigLink, that doesn't stop anything in your posts from being turned into hyperlinks that others will still see.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Friends? After everything we shared, that's all you have to say? Friends?
> 
> You bastard!
> 
> I'm never speaking to you again!


He's made one thing perfectly clear, Sonal--he has never hyperlinked with anyone else. The forum just made it appear that way.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I understand and respect your reasons, Dennis. Vaya con dios, amigo.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Sonal said:


> Not a real note. All it says is 'farewell'.
> 
> After all these years, he has nothing more to say than that?
> 
> I need closure.


I guess you've never had the misfortune to come across and read a similar very brief suicide note. It happens.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Thank goodness Google still offers echoes of his sage words:
> 
> Let me google that for you



Good one!!


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

I had seen the hyperlink ads Dennis speaks of some time ago, but I didn't put it together that they were only there when I wasn't logged in. While I don't necessarily share Dennis' desire to quit the forum, I definitely share his disgust with the situation. 

I know hosting a website cost money. I realize that things need to be done to recoup those costs. But here are limits, and a line has definitely been crossed. All I'm going to do about it though, is use an ad blocker when I'm here from now on.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Macfury said:


> He's made one thing perfectly clear, Sonal--he has never hyperlinked with anyone else. The forum just made it appear that way.


My morning chuckle? lol


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Paddy said:


> I just had a look at this page in FF, not logged in, and yes - it's littered with hyperlinks in posts.
> 
> John's post with "iPad" links to eBay's 3rd generation iPad listings. In BigDL's postings - even with "ebayadd" all run together, it links to eBay.com and iPod Touch links to Amazon.com.
> 
> ...


I was able to go on another mac as well. It was the device that I made the changes (edits) on, I could not go back and look at my changes after logging out. My point is if catch the trickery you can't test it and see how that works.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Disturbing? To say the least. Here are some screen captures from posts in this thread from just last night until now with the red hyperlinks clearly visible only if you are logged out and visiting as a casual browser. Links appear even in my signature as well as the body of a number of posts, all pretty much going to items on eBay as though the poster endorses this link. Heck, even Dennis Nedry's name (a character from Jurassic Park) is even for sale. Ironically, all of these examples are taken only from this very "Please Delete My thread" account. Here's what clicking on the red Dennis Nedry will get you:

Jurassic Park Series I Dennis Nedry Complete w Dilophosaurus All Gear Kenner | eBay

Moderators/Owners: I do not ever remember signing up to have my words hyper-linked to somebody else's ads that I do not even know. Please explain when you notified me you were going to start doing this. Ads all over the top of the page are intrusive enough, but planting an ad inside a post, without the post-writer's permission or even knowledge, is insidious. It is certainly suspicious that hey only appear when I log out of my account. If there is no harm, why wouldn't they just appear all the time? You are trying to pull a fast one. My words are not for sale, and I understand why Dennis Nedry was so upset. You have no right to twist the meaning like that. Please remove those hyper-links from the posts I write and do not insert any more in the future unless you ask me first and I agree.

I value ehMac as a very informative and helpful site, and I did not think you would be pimping us out to sell more ads. This is low. I do not wish to quit the site, but I expect you to change your behaviour. I guess I'll know how much you car if I find this very posts auto-hyper-linked as soon as I post it.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

heavyall said:


> I had seen the hyperlink ads Dennis speaks of some time ago, but I didn't put it together that they were only there when I wasn't logged in. While I don't necessarily share Dennis' desire to quit the forum, I definitely share his disgust with the situation.
> 
> I know hosting a website cost money. I realize that things need to be done to recoup those costs. But here are limits, and a line has definitely been crossed. All I'm going to do about it though, is use an ad blocker when I'm here from now on.


Just so you know, an Adblocker will only work on the obvious ads, not the red embedded hyper-linked ones, and it will only affect what you see. What anyone else sees is that you have ads embedded into what you write to link them to cheesy items on eBay. By the way, it's not a list of items, but rather a particular item, which makes me wonder why this particular selling is being so endorsed by ehMac. Hand in glove, maybe? I believe the new owners definitely need to clarify the situation. Dennis Nedry was on to something before he got spat at and consumed by that dilophosaurus.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Moderators/Owners: I do not ever remember signing up to have my words hyper-linked to somebody else's ads that I do not even know. Please explain when you notified me you were going to start doing this. Ads all over the top of the page are intrusive enough, but planting an ad inside a post, without the post-writer's permission or even knowledge, is insidious. It is certainly suspicious that hey only appear when I log out of my account. If there is no harm, why wouldn't they just appear all the time? You are trying to pull a fast one. My words are not for sale, and I understand why Dennis Nedry was so upset. You have no right to twist the meaning like that. Please remove those hyper-links from the posts I write and do not insert any more in the future unless you ask me first and I agree.
> 
> I value ehMac as a very informative and helpful site, and I did not think you would be pimping us out to sell more ads. This is low. I do not wish to quit the site, but I expect you to change your behaviour. I guess I'll know how much you car if I find this very posts auto-hyper-linked as soon as I post it.


+ a lot.

Perhaps someone should start a thread with the title in all caps alerting the mods to our displeasure in having our words monetized.

PM's and grievances buried in threads don't seem to work.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Just so you know, an Adblocker will only work on the obvious ads, not the red embedded hyper-linked ones, and it will only affect what you see. What anyone else sees is that you have ads embedded into what you write to link them to cheesy items on eBay. By the way, it's not a list of items, but rather a particular item, which makes me wonder why this particular selling is being so endorsed by ehMac. Hand in glove, maybe? I believe the new owners definitely need to clarify the situation. Dennis Nedry was on to something before he got spat at and consumed by that dilophosaurus.





mrjimmy said:


> + a lot.
> 
> Perhaps someone should start a thread with the title in all caps alerting the mods to our displeasure in having our words monetized.
> 
> PM's and grievances buried in threads don't seem to work.


I guess were are the product here. Maybe we as a group can organize a proper protest a virtual Occupy Movement to thwart this manure.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

:clap:


BigDL said:


> I guess were are the product here. Maybe we as a group can organize a proper protest a virtual Occupy Movement to thwart this manure.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

mrjimmy said:


> + a lot.
> 
> Perhaps someone should start a thread with the title in all caps alerting the mods to our displeasure in having our words monetized.
> 
> PM's and grievances buried in threads don't seem to work.


Yeah I was wondering what would be the best way of getting the moderator's attention. I thought there was a "Feedback" forum, but there doesn't seem to be one anymore.

The moderators might not be perusing the forums and may not notice the threads about our issues.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Hmmm...??? I'm feeling I'm being a bit left out and missing out on something at this site.

I've checked multiple ehmac pages, including those example pagers in this thread, whether either logged in or not, and AdBlock disabled or not, and on none of those pages do I see any sign of hyper-linked text, except for legitimate posted URLs.

Am I really missing something???

OS SL 10.6.8 and Safari 5.1.9.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I'm feeling I'm being a bit left out and missing out on something at this site.
> 
> I've checked multiple ehmac pages, including those example pagers in this thread, whether either logged in or not, and AdBlock disabled or not, and on none of those pages do I see any sign of hyper-linked text, except for legitimate posted URLs.
> 
> ...


If you have already disabled Viglink, then you won't see it. 
Check here: Opt Out of VigLink

You will have to be logged out to see it as well.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Sonal said:


> If you have already disabled Viglink, then you won't see it.
> Check here: Opt Out of VigLink
> 
> You will have to be logged out to see it as well.



Thanks, I guess I must have done so and forgot that I had.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? I'm feeling I'm being a bit left out and missing out on something at this site.
> 
> I've checked multiple ehmac pages, including those example pagers in this thread, whether either logged in or not, and AdBlock disabled or not, and on none of those pages do I see any sign of hyper-linked text, except for legitimate posted URLs.
> 
> ...


They are subtle and for most users you have to be logged out. Here is a screen shot from one of my posts. You will see three red hyperlinks, none of which I inserted, asked to have inserted or wanted to be there.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kosh said:


> Yeah I was wondering what would be the best way of getting the moderator's attention.


Traffic significantly slowing or halting on ehMac would quickly get the owner's attention.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> Traffic significantly slowing or halting on ehMac would quickly get the owner's attention.


It already has from what I can tell. The place is going to hell in a hand cart.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

KC4 said:


> Traffic significantly slowing or halting on ehMac would quickly get the owner's attention.


... not to mention their current advertisers, eh.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Adblock.

Ghostery.

Disable viglink.

Always. All the time. The internet becomes a better place.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Adblock.
> 
> Ghostery.
> 
> ...


I think people know that. They just object to having to do so on ehMac as it was not the case before the new ownership and they hope that the new owners are listening and their protestations might bring about some change.

Quite frankly I think it is a lost cause but kudos to those that are willing to try and change things.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Sonal said:


> If you have already disabled Viglink, then you won't see it.
> Check here: Opt Out of VigLink
> 
> You will have to be logged out to see it as well.



Thanks Sonal and eMacMan, and I made the mistake of logging out today, just to test - bad mistake.

I guess I goofed up somehow when attempting to login again, several times and I ended up getting several emails stating:

"Dear pm-r,

Someone has tried to log into your account on ehMac.ca with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 24.108.29.23

All the best,
ehMac.ca "

Yup that's me, and I guess I didn't understand their new procedure properly and it seems that the "15 minutes" actually needs longer so I finally gave it 30 minutes.

So three hours later I'm finally logged in and username/password set to what it used to be. Phew!!

Now to carry on and get some things done!! 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

KC4 said:


> Traffic significantly slowing or halting on ehMac would quickly get the owner's attention.


Which brings up a point - who are the owners anyway?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

rgray said:


> Which brings up a point - who are the owners anyway?


Not sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if they worked for Darryl Katz.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Methinks, from the Whois info, sketchy as it is, that the forum is now owned by Vertical Scope/ autoforums.com (must be branching out a bit). The DNS is verticalscope.com and the organization is listed as autoforums.com

This guy doesn't have a lot of nice things to say on the matter, and it certainly echoes what we're seeing...Vertical Scope - AutoForums.com - Working hard to destroy the internet forum! - Auto-Trend Repairs and Service Information Forums

Very interesting post...

And there are more;
verticalscope - Page 2 - Custom Fighters - Custom Streetfighter Motorcycle Forum

Vertical Scope - AutoForums.com - Working hard to destroy the internet forum! [Archive] - PowerStrokeArmy

And they've taken over a number of dog forums too:
The Future Of Doberman Talk - Doberman Forum : Doberman Breed Dog Forums

ALL are now littered with ads.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe it's Arnold Kim, killing the place so everyone heads over to MacRumors (sic). beejacon


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

One of the owners is Gerry Orban who used to work for the Southham paper chain. These guys are all about boosting ad revenue based on the eyeballs that they can grant access to. Anyone suprised at that?


----------



## CTA (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't post much in that I come here for info and help with troubleshooting issues. Case in point I just disabled viglink, something I didn't know about five minutes ago. Thank you forum members, thank you forum. Aren't the owners in a catch 22? Someone comes here not signed up and sees nothing but adds and links and thinks why bother coming back. Also, those signed up can be add free. I assume there is a formula that says this situation is still profitable or things would change.
I can respect DN's decision but wonder if one his deleted post might have been helpful in the future...


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

RicktheChemist said:


> I've just requested an account closure also..
> RtC


You made some solid contributions. Since this site offers nothing beyond what members contribute, I am still waiting to see if the owners are able to figure that out and respond appropriately but I am not really holding my breath. I have however tried to make my views very clear.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

RicktheChemist said:


> I've just requested an account closure also..
> RtC


That's too bad that you decided to do so.  )


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CTA said:


> I don't post much in that I come here for info and help with troubleshooting issues. Case in point I just disabled viglink, something I didn't know about five minutes ago. Thank you forum members, thank you forum. Aren't the owners in a catch 22? Someone comes here not signed up and sees nothing but adds and links and thinks why bother coming back. Also, those signed up can be add free. I assume there is a formula that says this situation is still profitable or things would change.
> I can respect DN's decision but wonder if one his deleted post might have been helpful in the future...


I appreciate your point of view.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

RicktheChemist said:


> I've just requested an account closure also..
> RtC


wow sorry to see you go.

But not altogether surprised given what's occurring.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

RicktheChemist said:


> I've just requested an account closure also..
> RtC


I am very sorry to know that RtC, I have enjoyed our exchanges over the years.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Well Dennis and Rick, hope you consider returning now that there's peace in the valley.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Signature reset.

Re-elect Mo for mayor.

Here, have a fridge magnet.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Mo probably isn't the decision guy, he's probably the poor guy that has to be the monkey in the middle of all this stuff.

Not a fun place some days either I expect.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

groovetube said:


> Mo probably isn't the decision guy, he's probably the poor guy that has to be the monkey in the middle of all this stuff.
> 
> Not a fun place some days either I expect.


Sort of like being a foreman or an NCO. The men expect you to represent them to the powers above, while the powers expect you to keep the peons in line.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> Sort of like being a foreman or an NCO. The men expect you to represent them to the powers above, while the powers expect you to keep the peons in line.


Never expected much support from our foreman, that was more in the shop stewards realm.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

eMacMan said:


> Sort of like being a foreman or an NCO. The men expect you to represent them to the powers above, while the powers expect you to keep the peons in line.


Yes, but in both those cases they get paid to handle the grief.

Doing something like this for 'love' is way beyond my comprehension.

Must be a control reward that I just don't get?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Flooded? This place? :lmao:

More like Chinese water torture.


----------



## splicer100 (Jan 10, 2010)

please delete my account.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

This must be some sort of a record--first post is a deletion request!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Commitment issues.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

The Kennedy thread freaked him out.

:lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gwillikers said:


> The Kennedy thread freaked him out.
> 
> :lmao:


:lmao::clap: Good one Howie!


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

splicer100 said:


> please delete my account.


Welcome first-time poster!! Oops .. bye!!! :yikes:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

EhMac is still like the Hotel California--you can check out any time you want...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> EhMac is still like the Hotel California--you can check out any time you want...


But you can never leave.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Perhaps the reluctant poster is finally coming-clean on a forbidden second account? :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> But you can never leave.


Sort of like the Shangri-La Club House thread for those who try to start reading at the first posting to understand the thread ........................ XX)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Sort of like the Shangri-La Club House thread for those who try to start reading at the first posting to understand the thread ........................ XX)


I could not kill that beast!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I could not kill that beast!


Few have, and those that try are somewhere, wandering in the wilderness, trying to tell those to beware .................. carpe diem, but caveat emptor. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> I could not kill that beast!


As it is written, "Many are called, but few are chosen."


----------

